# Saying Goodbye To The 250Rs But.......



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Saying goodbye to the 250RS, it served us well for 8 months (LOL), we will miss it but in with the 320BH! Little nervous about the length when it comes to backing it in some tight spots but can't wait for the additional room. We finalize the deal on Friday. Setting up a new camper for the second time in less than a year, you guys must think were nuts!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you planning on towing that 36', 9,000 lb gross trailer with your F150?


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Are you planning on towing that 36', 9,000 lb gross trailer with your F150?


I sure am, I have 2000# to spare. Now the truck payload numbers don't look nearly as good, most likely will max that number out. May be a 3/4 ton in my future but we will wait and see. I'm not going into this blind, I'm well aware I'm pushing the maximums on this truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

knauby said:


> .........you guys must think were nuts!


Nope...we just think you're an Outbacker!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh, there's definitely s 3/4 or 1 ton truck in your future, but that's all part of the fun! When you're ready to go down that road (in about 6-9 months), we'll be here waiting to field your questions!


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Oh, there's definitely s 3/4 or 1 ton truck in your future, but that's all part of the fun! When you're ready to go down that road (in about 6-9 months), we'll be here waiting to field your questions!


I'm not so sure, I can tell you are a hard core truck guy and I get that, but if the heavy duty payload package lives up to its name, I think I'll be OK for as much as I pull the thing. Time will tell and I know if I need to "upgrade" I can turn to you good folks for advice! Thinking an F250 if I need to, I love trucks and look at them on a regular basis. Salesman put up with me because I trade up every 2 or 3 years!


----------

